# Website with live stock prices?



## DJG (1 April 2010)

I am thinking on either Comsec or BD - except i don't really want to pay for live prices, as i wont be a extremely active trader.

It would more just be handy to have them.

So is there any websites or platforms who give live prices for free?

EDIT: forgot to ask, does BD have only the ASX200 or the full list, same with comsec?


----------



## cutz (1 April 2010)

*Re: Live prices website?*

When you say live do you mean dynamic or no delay static, just about any broker will do the latter free.

Most oz brokers provide anything that's traded on the ASX to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## WaveSurfer (1 April 2010)

*Re: Live prices website?*



DJG said:


> ....So is there any websites or platforms who give live prices for free?.....




Not too sure how you'll go with free live prices DJG. Yahoo/Google finance is delayed by 20 minutes or so I believe.

Plenty of EOD providers.

www.prorealtime.com aren't too bad
www.incrediblecharts.com are ok too, if you can handle the ads in the software.

You can also hook Yahoo finance into the NinjaTrader platform if you want a desktop application solution.

P.S. cutz's solution may be better. Only problem there is demo's usually only last 14-30 days.

Cheers mate


----------



## DJG (1 April 2010)

Thanks guys

Ah well, cant have it.

I can't find any info if BD only has asx200 or others aswell


----------



## cutz (1 April 2010)

*Re: Live prices website?*



WaveSurfer said:


> P.S. cutz's solution may be better. Only problem there is demo's usually only last 14-30 days.




It's not a demo,

Once you sign up with a broker, using comsec for example punching in a stock code in the market price page gets you a ten level cumulative snapshot with no delay, just hit "get quote' again to give an updated snapshot.


----------

